
Know Thyself: Tracking Every Facet of Life, from Sleep to Mood to Pain, 24/7/365 - mariorz
http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/17-07/lbnp_knowthyself
======
dangrover
I made a big graph of time spent on my business:

<http://files.dangrover.com/timechart061509.png>

never thought of doing that for just normal life stuff, though.

At some point, I want to run some sort of statistics software on my time
tracking data, sales, customer support volume, etc.

~~~
emontero1
That's really interesting. Are you using any tools to do the actual time
tracking? Are those productive hours per day? How do you cope with
distractions? I noticed you don't have "idle" time in your chart.

~~~
dangrover
Right -- only actual, focused work. I track it manually with an app called
OfficeTime.

------
tricky
Just last week I started hacking together a tracking app to do this sort of
work... but I quit when I found

<http://your.flowingdata.com/> and <http://www.daytum.com/>

Does anyone think there is room for multiple players in this space? If so,
what would they need to do to set themselves apart?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I'd be interested in getting more biometric feedback, including my food
consumption - but it's a pain in the ass when you make something from whole
ingredients, and then on top of that have to find out what fraction of the
prepared meal you actually ate.

If I make a stir fry, it would take me 20 minutes just to figure out how many
calories I ate, much less other stats. Sell me a widget that'll somehow track
if for me, and I;ll just give you my wallet.

------
alanthonyc
I've been doing this for myself in one form or another for years. I've tried
logging my weekly life in hourly chunks via a spreadsheet. I've set up
multiple blogs for the different facets of my life.

Lately, I've just been going by the maxim of "go to bed better (at something)
than when I woke up." The only thing I'm tracking in detail is my daily weight
and the progress of my web app.

I'd love to be able to use something that could track all sorts of my personal
data (mood, health, food intake, etc.). The biggest hurdle is gathering and
retaining the data. My iPhone is probably the best tool that could be used for
this at this point, but it's still not convenient enough for everything.

